# What does this mean.



## Angelfire (Aug 27, 2010)

What does this mean on a Hymer folks,

"3 berth bar version" Its not got a drinks bar fitted, has it?.

Thank You.

Regards


Angel.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Not got a clue, which of the hymer units is it refering to?


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

On one side of the vehicle the front dinette has a worktop that is L shaped....like a bar :wink:

PS. Look at this vehicle:-
Centre picture....bar on right.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Angelfire said:


> What does this mean on a Hymer folks,
> 
> "3 berth bar version" Its not got a drinks bar fitted, has it?.
> 
> ...


As far as I know it is a lay out.
I think it is the layout that has a sort of L shaped table with a Captains seat.
This is also a third seat and is nothing to do with the cab seats.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

You can see it in this advert
http://www.caravanselecta.co.uk/Motorhomes/Hymer/Hymer-LHD-B584-layout-510-L-CS171981.aspx

also

http://www.ukmotorhomes.net/reviews/Hymer640/index.shtml


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

I might be missing something but where dose it say 3 berth bar ? yes its a 3 berth bedding motorhome, one twin over the cockpit and one single along the bench seat.... thats how I understand it...


----------



## Angelfire (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks for the kind reply's. Iv'e got it now.

Regards

Angel.


----------

